# دردشة جديدة سهلة جدا



## solevya (1 أغسطس 2007)

:yahoo:دى دردشة جديدة مسيحية سهلة جدا ياريت اشوفكم دلوقت هناك ومش محتاجة اشتراكhttp://www.3azer.com/vb/3azer.php?


----------



## solevya (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دردشة جديدة سهلة جدا*

_*ياجماعة الشات دى حلوة اوى وسهلة اوى بس مفيهاش حد ياريت اشوفكم هناك​*_


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دردشة جديدة سهلة جدا*

اية رأيك سوليفيا
مش لما تبقى الدردشة المسيحية
من داخل المنتدى تبقى افضل
اية يخلينا نخرج برة ومواصلات ووجع قلب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## مينا 188 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دردشة جديدة سهلة جدا*

*حلوة الفكرة دى يا وليم *​


----------



## صالح الصالح (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جون2000 (13 يونيو 2015)

[]مساء الخير ياجماعة 
بادور علي فيلم حياة والام السيد المسيح القديم اللي كان يعرض في الكنائس زمان وبرضة كان بيعرض في السينما 
ياريت اللي عنده نسخة يعرفي اوصلخا ازاي ولكم كل الشكر وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وشكرا
T]


----------



## tamav maria (14 يونيو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DNlzMcOT8P0[/YOUTUBE]



اعتقد هو ده اللي انت محتاجه انتج 1961 وعرض في دور السينما في مصر بس دي النسخه الانجليزي ما لقتش المترجمه عربي 
الفيلم اسمه ملك الملوك مش حياة والام السيد المسيح
​


----------

